

Ask HN: why don't Ducksboard, Geckoboard,etc have mobile apps? - adityar


======
evan_
Geckoboard has an app:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/geckoboard/id649272477?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/geckoboard/id649272477?mt=8)

~~~
adityar
but it's not an official app though...

~~~
dangrossman
That's an official app, by Geckoboard and linked from the Geckoboard website.

~~~
adityar
Sorry "DATACHOICE SOLUTIONS LTD © Datachoice Solutions Ltd." <\-- this threw
me off

------
dylanhassinger
great question. all the apps in this space suck

